# Wheatland Hunt



## HillTopper (1 November 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Firstly, I have contacted the Hon Sec and have details of meets etc but I am just after a little reassurance!

I am planning on visiting the Wheatland hunt this season and just want a bit of insight/confirmation into the jumping situation. I can jump if I really need to, but I don't want to spend my day worrying about what might be round the corner!! And will be on my own in new country.

Are there are lot of jumps in the county, and if so are they easily avoidable (bearing in mind I don't know the country and will be reliant on someone telling me the way!) or small enough that I won't have a panic attack on the approach?! Is it a case of some meets having no jumps, and others having a lot? 

Many thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## FemelleReynard (1 November 2017)

I don't know specifically about the Wheatland but with every pack I've hunted with there has always been a way round a jump, and there is always at least 1 person who isn't jumping who you can buddy up with. 

Relax, and go out and enjoy yourself!


----------



## NaughtyMagpie (1 November 2017)

I'm coming up to Bridgnorth in February with my two hunters to hunt with the Wheatland (and others) for a couple of weeks. I used to hunt with the Wheatland quite a few years ago as a semi-regular visitor (being a local girl) and from what I can remember, there was, 9 times out of 10, a way around every jump next to or close to the jump & a short detour if not. I remember there being a non-jumping fieldmaster & a jumping fieldmaster on busier days. 
Your best bet is to contact the secretary again & ask him/her if there's someone you can buddy up with.

Have a fantastic time & hold on!


----------



## lucky7 (19 November 2017)

Following!! 
The wheatland is my local hunt and i have only ever been cubbing with them once about 8 years ago on my TB!  However i know have a cob and fancy going after christmas to a very local meet.  I don't really know anyone there and will only be jumping select jumps as both me and my cob are new to hunting and i am not too brave! I do know however that the meet i will be attending does have a fair few jumps,  and they do normally have a none jumping group especially if it is a PC meet too


----------



## DabDab (20 November 2017)

There's usually a non jumping field master as well as a jumping one, as there isn't always an obvious way around a fence. They'll call out to the non jumpers and you just follow them.

Have fun


----------



## Jessiej888 (22 November 2017)

Hi there

I've hunted with the WH all my life- it is very much post and rails country. There is always a way round and we're a very friendly pack so you just have to ask but usually someone who isn't jumping.

See you soon


----------



## spacefaer (15 December 2017)

Jessiej888 said:



			Hi there

I've hunted with the WH all my life- it is very much post and rails country. There is always a way round and we're a very friendly pack so you just have to ask but usually someone who isn't jumping.

See you soon
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jessiej888 - I suspect we know each other! I think I sold a smart little white hunter to your cousin ......

The Wheatland are one of the friendliest packs I have come across - the country is very crossable, and there is never anything unjumpable. Have a look on the website at the galleries - you'll get an idea of the hunt jumps which make up 90% of the fences you'll meet. 

There are some meets that are more "jumpy" than others, depending on the field master (!) but the Hon Sec will be able to advise you regarding those. 

By the sound of it, maybe there should be a HHO/Wheatie meet up!!


----------



## NaughtyMagpie (4 January 2018)

I'm heading up from Devon in a months time & aiming to get out with the Wheatland on Wednesday 7th February if anyone fancies joining me!


----------



## spacefaer (8 January 2018)

NaughtyMagpie said:



			I'm heading up from Devon in a months time & aiming to get out with the Wheatland on Wednesday 7th February if anyone fancies joining me!
		
Click to expand...

That's a nice meet NM and there probably won't be a lot of jumping from there either, OP, if any, if you wanted to venture out to that one! The food is legendary, so worth going for that alone!!


----------



## NaughtyMagpie (12 January 2018)

spacefaer said:



			That's a nice meet NM and there probably won't be a lot of jumping from there either, OP, if any, if you wanted to venture out to that one! The food is legendary, so worth going for that alone!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic! That's me sold  and looking forward to it even more now.


----------

